
Why we built VisualData to aggregate open datasets for computer vision - fj33xx
https://medium.com/eyestyle-stories/introducing-visualdata-eaadc87b4afc
======
abetusk
These are not "open" in the sense of being free/libre to use. Many of these
data sets have Non-Commercial licenses attached to them.

At least some of the datasets look to be open in the sense of free/libre to
use (e.g. [1], [2]) while others are not (e.g. [3]). As with many of these
resources, there is no option to filter on license.

[1] [https://github.com/googlecreativelab/quickdraw-
dataset/blob/...](https://github.com/googlecreativelab/quickdraw-
dataset/blob/master/LICENSE)

[2]
[https://github.com/nightrome/cocostuff](https://github.com/nightrome/cocostuff)

[3] [http://robotcar-dataset.robots.ox.ac.uk/](http://robotcar-
dataset.robots.ox.ac.uk/)

